# Any bikers in the house??



## wee_blondie (Jan 19, 2007)

I just bought my first motorbike at the tail end of 2006.  Passed my test in November and I love it!!  Got a sweet little Kawasaki ER-6f (sorry can't post a pic due to my rubbish-ness at all things digital!)

Would be interested to know if anyone else rides and do you have any tips for newbies??


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 19, 2007)

So far I've been the passenger. (With the exception of my sons dirt-bike, I ride that.) But I have been considering getting a motorcycle license in the spring.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 19, 2007)

I don't own one, but they sure look like fun!  I have been contemplating buying one.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 19, 2007)

I have had them in the past and they are simply a blast!  Enjoy it alot!  Whatever you do though do not buy the line that we need some money for Medical School from your wife.  Once you sell your bike it is hard to get one back until your real old.:rofl:


----------



## wee_blondie (Jan 19, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Whatever you do though do not buy the line that we need some money for Medical School from your wife. Once you sell your bike it is hard to get one back until your real old.:rofl:


 
Erm....thanks for the advice.... Not married a girl yet, still working my way through the men!  My folks split up a few years ago, and when I decided to get my licence, my dad took the opportunity to get back into bikes....I added him to my insurance policy and he's having a blast!  Can't wait till he gets his own and we can go cruisin'


----------



## Drac (Jan 19, 2007)

Been riding since 1968..Harleys...Don't count on those in cars seeing or hearing you..Drive Defensievly


----------



## wee_blondie (Jan 19, 2007)

For sure Drac, I've already come close to getting smushed by car drivers who just don't look!  Thankfully, riding with my eyes open pays off.  The police here do a "bikesafe" course from time to time so I'm hoping to enroll in the next one.

Harley's?  Cool :ultracool .....my dad wants one of those!


----------



## Drac (Jan 19, 2007)

wee_blondie said:


> The police here do a "bikesafe" course from time to time so I'm hoping to enroll in the next one.


 
It couldn't hurt..



			
				we_blondie said:
			
		

> Harley's? Cool :ultracool .....my dad wants one of those!


 
A man of EXCELLENT tastes...


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 19, 2007)

Drac said:


> It couldn't hurt..
> 
> 
> 
> A man of EXCELLENT tastes...



ooops...


----------



## Drac (Jan 19, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> ooops...


 
What oooops???


----------



## Drac (Jan 19, 2007)

Ex-girlfriend once gave me a ration of crap about my bike, she ended with the sentence "You'll be riding all by herself"..Her brother chimed with "He rides a Harley, he won't ride alone for long"..It was WW III in her house aftyer that statement...Sorry off topic, but its a good story..


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 19, 2007)

Love to Bike but the wife put her foot down so now it is a mini van


----------



## wee_blondie (Jan 19, 2007)

Drac said:


> she ended with the sentence "You'll be riding all by herself"...


 
To me that sounds like an excellent reason to ride a bike!!

I love getting away by myself for weekends etc; can't wait to do it on the bike!!


----------



## Drac (Jan 19, 2007)

wee_blondie said:


> To me that sounds like an excellent reason to ride a bike!!
> 
> I love getting away by myself for weekends etc; can't wait to do it on the bike!!


 
During my single I would do that a lot ..Jump on and head one direction until I got bored and then head back...


----------



## wee_blondie (Jan 19, 2007)

Amen to that!  My philosophy is "If you don't have a  destination, you can't get lost"  Makes driving a lot less stressful!!  :ultracool


----------



## Drac (Jan 19, 2007)

wee_blondie said:


> Amen to that! My philosophy is "If you don't have a destination, you can't get lost" Makes driving a lot less stressful!! :ultracool


 
Amen Sister...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 19, 2007)

I ride a Honda 1100 Sabre. 

I enjoy my bike and hope you will enjoy yours for many years to come.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 19, 2007)

Drac said:


> Don't count on those in cars seeing or hearing you..Drive Defensievly



Yes, and loud pipes go a long way toward making your presence known.


----------



## Drac (Jan 19, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Yes, and loud pipes go a long way toward making your presence known.


 
Loud Pipes Save Lives..


----------



## JasonASmith (Jan 19, 2007)

'06 Honda ST1300 for me...
I love the looks I get when I go by people...I get the, "What the hell is that thing?" deal...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 19, 2007)

wee_blondie said:


> Erm....thanks for the advice.... Not married a girl yet, still working my way through the men! My folks split up a few years ago, and when I decided to get my licence, my dad took the opportunity to get back into bikes....I added him to my insurance policy and he's having a blast! Can't wait till he gets his own and we can go cruisin'


 
Well whatever you do don't let them ride your bike!  If they go along they get to be the passenger!:rofl:


----------



## Infinite (Jan 19, 2007)

VFR 750F

Oh yeah.


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Jan 19, 2007)

JasonASmith said:


> '06 Honda ST1300 for me...
> I love the looks I get when I go by people...I get the, "What the hell is that thing?" deal...


 

05 Honda ST1300 here (Hey Jason ;-)

37,000 miles in a year and a half....  yeah I'd say I like my ride


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 19, 2007)

My advice, get rid of the Sportbike and get a Cruiser. 



Nah, but seriously, I had 2 little sporties before I bought my first cruiser, (a Gixxer and a Ninja) now that I switched, I cant imagine going back... I rode From Chicago to Maryland, to New York and Back to Chicago in 4 days... I can't imagine that on a Crotchrocket...​






There she is with the stereo freshly installed on the handlebars last spring...


----------



## Tames D (Jan 19, 2007)

We're into off road riding. It use to be me and my buddies riding our dirt bikes on the weekends. NOW, it's me and my buddies and our son's riding our dirt bikes on the weekends. You shold see those little guys on their little Yamaha dirt bikes, lol.


----------



## bigkicks (Jan 19, 2007)

wear your leathers, wash ur bike, but never armoral ur tires, and be sure before u hit the turns fast warm the tires!!!!


----------



## wee_blondie (Jan 20, 2007)

Infinite said:


> VFR 750F
> 
> Oh yeah.


 
Sweet....

And Cryozombie - love the stereo!!  Unfortunately, Scottish roads aren't really built for cruisin' but they are a lot of fun.  Long and windey with some of the most stunning scenery around.....and a good whisky to finish the day off with.


----------



## Ronin Moose (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't want to say I've been riding a long time, but.......


----------



## Drac (Jan 20, 2007)

bigkicks said:


> wear your leathers, wash ur bike, but never armoral ur tires, and be sure before u hit the turns fast warm the tires!!!!


 
Excellent suggestions!!! Purchase a repair manual like the shops use..You'd be surprized at how much money you can save my doing some simple repairs yourself..


----------



## Drac (Jan 20, 2007)

True story..Out riding on a beautiful Summer day...The "Glide" had been washed and waxed and was looking good..I pulled up to a light next to a Rolls Royce, an older gent was behind the wheel..He looked over at my Harley and admired it and I checked out his ride..Before the light changed  he rolled down his window looked me straight in the eye and said in a perfect Oxford English   "Before you ask,NO, I don't have any Grey Poupon"..I laugh so hard I almost dropped the bike..I caught him at the next light and he was STILL laughing...


----------



## JasonASmith (Jan 20, 2007)

Drac said:


> True story..Out riding on a beautiful Summer day...The "Glide" had been washed and waxed and was looking good..I pulled up to a light next to a Rolls Royce, an older gent was behind the wheel..He looked over at my Harley and admired it and I checked out his ride..Before the light changed he rolled down his window looked me straight in the eye and said in a perfect Oxford English "Before you ask,NO, I don't have any Grey Poupon"..I laugh so hard I almost dropped the bike..I caught him at the next light and he was STILL laughing...


Now that's funny, right there...I don't care who you are, that's funny...


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 20, 2007)

'02 Yamaha FZ1. This last trip to Iraq finally paid it off!
View attachment $HPIM0079.jpg


----------



## wee_blondie (Jan 20, 2007)

Nice ride you got there!  Did the sunglasses come with it?? :ultracool 

PS - I may be a little slow, but could someone please tell me what a Poupon is??!


----------



## JasonASmith (Jan 20, 2007)

That's what I like to see, a man who wears his riding gear...


----------



## JasonASmith (Jan 20, 2007)

wee_blondie said:


> Nice ride you got there! Did the sunglasses come with it?? :ultracool
> 
> PS - I may be a little slow, but could someone please tell me what a Poupon is??!


It's fancy(and horrible tasting) mustard...
The reference was from a commercial that aired for, I don't know, 10 years, or so..


----------



## bydand (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't have one right now, but have been riding for most of my life.  Dad brought home one of the kids sized bikes (not a mini bike, but styled like the full sized ones.) back in 68 when I was 5 and I haven't quit sense.  I can still remember Moms reaction when he pulled into the driveway and hauled that out of the back of his truck, and I quote: "Have you completly lost your mind Duane!"   Had my first brand new shiny one in 1973.  Man I have to get one for this Summer now. 

My brother and his son both race motocross.

Dad bought his first Harley when he was 16, which would have been back in 1940, it was an older side shift model but the exact model excapes my memory right now.

Dream bike: original condition 1937 Indian Four, but don't really have a wad of cash to drop on one.  I would take an older Hog though.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 20, 2007)

JasonASmith said:


> That's what I like to see, a man who wears his riding gear...


 
I find that when I don't wear somehting for a while, it tends to shrink just sitting in the closet 

I'm a big fan of Joe Rocket Gear.  I bought the phoenix jacket when I got my first bike.  It and my gloves are the only pieces of equipment that I still have from that experience. The gloves need to be replaced from wear, however.


----------



## tradrockrat (Jan 20, 2007)

Sold my first car at 17 to buy a bike - never owned anything with 4 wheels again until 2000, but have ALWAYS had 2 wheels to ride.  I ride every day to work, and put between 20-30 thousand miles a year on my bikes.  I currently have a 96 1200 Sporty and a 78 Yamaha SR500.  The Yamer was my Pops and was the first bike I ever got a ride on.

I will be getting a new Road King in the next Year.

Before I got married I took two weeks to ride the country by myself (it was my Bachelor Party  ).  I put 4000 miles on the Sporty in 2 weeks.  Went from Los Angeles to Vegas to Rt. 66 to 4 corners to San Juan Skyway to Sturgis, to Badlands, to Black Hills to Mineapolis to the Manitowac ferry from Wisconson to Michigan to Toronto Canada to New York to Maryland where I got married.  Trailored it home with my New Bride.

I'm a biker...


----------



## bydand (Jan 20, 2007)

tradrockrat said:


> Manitowac ferry from Wisconson to Michigan



Then you drove right through my hometown area.  Born in Ludington, MI where the ferry between MI and Manitowac loads and unloads.  Used to take the Cub Scouts through the old "Badger" for a transportation outing.


----------



## Drac (Jan 21, 2007)

tradrockrat said:


> Sold my first car at 17 to buy a bike - never owned anything with 4 wheels again until 2000, but have ALWAYS had 2 wheels to ride


 
Once bitten by the bike bug it stays with ya FOREVER...




			
				tradrockratI will be getting a new Road King in the next Year.[/quote said:
			
		

> Sweet...


----------



## wee_blondie (Jan 21, 2007)

Drac said:


> Once bitten by the bike bug it stays with ya FOREVER...


 
Uh-oh, what have I let myself in for????  Ah well, there's worse habits I could have chosen...


----------



## Drac (Jan 21, 2007)

wee_blondie said:


> Uh-oh, what have I let myself in for???? Ah well, there's worse habits I could have chosen...


 
There are *WORSE* habits..Wait until you attend your first toy run ..You'll discover A LOT of people have the same habit..


----------



## jim777 (Jan 23, 2007)

I got my first bike in '80, then got a new Ninja 600 in '86. I ride a BMW K1200 these days, though. There's a lot of good advice in this thread!
Here in the States there's a group called the Motorcycle Safety Foundation that gives classes to beginning and advanced riders. If there is anything similar in Scotland take a class. Keith Code has an excellent book called 'A Twist of The Wrist' which helped me a lot when I first got it. There's great info and insight into things like braking and countersteering in it.
Do a walk around of your bike before riding it, practice braking, always dress like you're going to hit the pavement (leathers, gloves, boots, HELMET),  and maybe practice turning on your reserve tank when you don't need to so you don't panic if you need to  Just remember to have fun, ride it often, and the safer you ride today the better the chance you'll get to ride tomorrow! And practice braking, especially while turning.

jim


----------



## Drac (Jan 23, 2007)

Am I only Harley lover left here????


----------



## Infinite (Jan 23, 2007)

Drac said:


> Am I only Harley lover left here????



Sorry Drac I was a CBR Kid


----------



## Drac (Jan 23, 2007)

...I'm all ALONE...


----------



## jim777 (Jan 23, 2007)

I had a '96 CBR900RR I traded towards the Beemer, I wish I had kept it! That bike was sooo much fun to ride, and as reliable as any I'd ever had. I may go with a Harley for my next bike though, as I no longer live in a mountainy area (South Jersey is as hilly as a table top) and they do sound good  Hard to beat a Beemer though; once you get used to getting off the bike with a bounce in your step after 200 miles you don't want to go back to the rocket's bend!

jim


----------



## Drac (Jan 23, 2007)

Yea, the Harley rigid frames were rough on a body, but my Glide is very comfortable..


----------



## JasonASmith (Jan 23, 2007)

Drac said:


> ...I'm all ALONE...


No your not, we just aren't ready for a Harley yet, monetarily and mentally...I like to go fast, corner hard, stop on a dime, and be comfortable doing it, and the Honda does it for me everytime...
I'm sure as I get older, I'll slow down and go for an Electra Glide or a Road Glide...Oh yeah, I don't have the accessorized fat woman on the back yet, either...Given the fact that history repeats itself, it will be another 5-10 years until that all-important accessory presents itself...


----------



## Drac (Jan 23, 2007)

JasonASmith said:


> No your not, we just aren't ready for a Harley yet, monetarily and mentally...I like to go fast, corner hard, stop on a dime, and be comfortable doing it, and the Honda does it for me everytime...




Did you ever see the training cop recieve when they put in for the motorcycle unit??? I  Glide can do all those things and then some





			
				JasonASmith said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I don't have the accessorized fat woman on the back yet, either


 
WTF...Ohhh damn good thing my wife isn't home to read that crap..Where do you get your information..For the record my woman is 5'6 125...Well we have are likes and dislikes..It was different when I was coming up..If a man chose on a Honda over a Harley they would question his manhood..


----------



## JasonASmith (Jan 23, 2007)

Drac said:


> [/size][/font]
> 
> Did you ever see the training cop recieve when they put in for the motorcycle unit??? I Glide can do all those things and then some
> 
> ...


That statement was based on my experience living here in Harleyville...Everytime I see a couple on a Harley, the passenger is fat, sometimes enormously so...Usually, the pilot is thin...


----------



## Drac (Jan 24, 2007)

JasonASmith said:


> That statement was based on my experience living here in Harleyville...Everytime I see a couple on a Harley, the passenger is fat, sometimes enormously so...Usually, the pilot is thin...


 
I've seen it too..There was this couple that rode an old Kawa converted into a chopper..They always parked on the sidewalk of a local resturant that had a downward slope..She weighed in at about 300lbs and her old man about 98 soaking wet..When it was time for them too leave he would mount the bike and she would grab the sissy bar from the rear and walk him up and it up to the driveway...


----------



## tradrockrat (Jan 24, 2007)

Drac said:


> Am I only Harley lover left here????


 
good lord no!

Only the best motorcycle ever!  (let the war begin... heh heh  )

Hey -JasonASmith - my Sporty has dual front disk brakes, fully adjustable suspension front and rear and while from the factory it was pretty lethargic, the point of a Harley is to make it your own unique ride.  I bobbed mine old school but put in a nice cam and plan on having the heads ported soon and adding a racing exhaust set up - should pull 90+ horses.  Mine will never keep up with ya in the straight - aways, but in the twisities I have surprised many a sport bike rider and embarrased more than a few "Biker Boyz" wannabes out there in So Cal.  It will never be capable of what your bike is, but I can ride it to the edge, stop on a dime and drag my toes (not easy on a mid control sporty) which puts it up there with most street _riders_ if not their bikes.

EDIT:  BTW - I'm not small and my wife is a physically fit LEO at 5'7" - not petite...   We took the three sisters (the best twisties in Texas) at about 90 with no worries

Ride what you love and never apologize for it.


----------



## jim777 (Jan 24, 2007)

My father rode motorcycles full time for the NYPD from '44 to '65. He hated Harleys with a passion, but loved the old Indians. So, I never got the "you need to get a Harley, because I rode one" from him. I got the "ride anything but a Harley, because I rode them" from him  . I think he was really PO'd by Harley having the accelerator on the right (a policeman's shooting hand) when the Indian had it on the left. He also thought the Harleys were way too heavy, but that's really a more personal thing. Either way, Harleys have changed so much in the last few years (and almost entirely for the better) that I'd definitely consider on for my next ride. I love the look of the big fellas like the Electra Glide and Road Kings, but I think I'd go with a V-Rod based bike if they have one available when I'm ready for my next one. I like my bikes to go fast _fast_. 

jim


----------



## tradrockrat (Jan 24, 2007)

jim777 said:


> My father rode motorcycles full time for the NYPD from '44 to '65. He hated Harleys with a passion, but loved the old Indians. So, I never got the "you need to get a Harley, because I rode one" from him. I got the "ride anything but a Harley, because I rode them" from him  . I think he was really PO'd by Harley having the accelerator on the right (a policeman's shooting hand) when the Indian had it on the left. He also thought the Harleys were way too heavy, but that's really a more personal thing. Either way, Harleys have changed so much in the last few years (and almost entirely for the better) that I'd definitely consider on for my next ride. I love the look of the big fellas like the Electra Glide and Road Kings, but I think I'd go with a V-Rod based bike if they have one available when I'm ready for my next one. I like my bikes to go fast _fast_.
> 
> jim


 
Get the Night Rod - I had one at 80 MPH in second gear entering a corner WAY hot and unable to downshift (stupid me...).  Went through the corner like it was on rails.  This was a rental and completely stock.  Imagine what that bad boy could do with a littel tweaking. 

http://www.harley-davidson.com/wcm/...locale=en_US&swfsection=family&swffamily=vrsc


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Jan 24, 2007)

tradrockrat said:


> good lord no!
> Only the best motorcycle ever! (let the war begin... heh heh  )


 
"Harley" guys..
I really want help in understanding and do not want to sound judgemental so hear me out and give me your take..

When I approach the motorcyle on its merits and you look around the market..How can you say that Harley's are best??

It feels (to me) that the Harley guys are SO blindly loyal (Incredible score for Harley Marketing) that no matter how good (OR BAD) the product is you'll buy it.
I mean some of the Harley's vibrate your eyeballs off, are air cooled, have poor brakes, performance is terrible, have this BIG 1450 CC motor that Harley guys are just so proud of that puts a WHOPPING what 75 horsepower?!..The motors redline at 5K..starts to break up like the space shuttle at around 95mph...and the bonus for all that technology is they are WAY MORE EXPENSIVE for (technically) less bike than what is offered by the Japanese (or Victory) manufacturers..

And then the other 'Harley' thing is customizing and 'making it your own' (I though that was called paying for it). I went to Laconia Bike week once and I have to be honest..All these "custom" Harley's ALL LOOKED THE SAME!!??  triple trees...seats..rims....etc...all of it..
And 3/4 of these guys pull them on trailers, ride a mile down the street to STARE At them..WTF???? 

I mean honestly WHAT GIVES???
I really want some insight. Please help me understand. 
Don't take my post as Harley Vs. "X" or Harley bashing. That is not what it is intended at all.

I want to know what makes a Harley guy buy a Harley without hearing the reasoning that 'hey its a Harley' because to me that is no reason..


Thanks all and I agree with what someone else said. Ride what you love and the bottom line is 2 wheels are better than 4 no matter what the name on the tank is.

Be safe out there.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Jan 24, 2007)

I've ridden fifteen years and owned four bikes in that time.  I'm also a expert on motorcycle accidents due to my job.  I can tell you to take your time.  Just like anything else it take time to get comfortable riding around on two wheels, shifting gears, giving it the gas, braking and using your signals and such.  After you've been doing it a little while it will become as second hand as a well practiced kata.  

Take a riders class if at all possible!  Guys I know that have ridden for years take these classes and can't believe it when they learn something they didn't know.  Besides, the classes are fun and usually supply a bike you don't mind tearing up a little.  

Be aware!  Have that big picture don't let yourself get trapped.  Remember that every car on the road is trying to kill you!  
When stopped at a light give yourself plenty of space between you and the car in front so that when you see the guy on his cell phone who doesn't see your little tail light coming screaming towards you in your mirror brakes locked you'll have a place to go to get out of his way.  Which is why you should never be in neutral when traffic is bad because the gas can get you out of as much trouble as the brakes.  

I don't believe in accident that 'aren't your fault'.  It take two to collide and when you're on a bike there's just no room for "I just didn't look." or "I just didn't see...".  

On the interstates I like to be in the fast lane moving just a hair faster than traffic.  If I see someone moving faster coming up behind I get over well before they get to me.  

Remember to brake enough before a turn you won't have to while your in the turn.  Meaning, slow down entering a turn (better to be going too slow and have to speed up than be going too fast and have to slow down)  and then accelerate slowly as you come through and exit the turn.  Your bike will have more traction in a turn when you're holding a steady speed or slightly accelerating through the turn.  

Always look for gravel. Gravel/sand in a turn will put you down faster than anything.  Depending on where you live this may be more of a concern.  Leaves on the road in the fall also lead to slick road conditions in the first part of a rain before it rains enough to wash the oils from the road.  

My number on and most important suggestion would be maintain your sled! Keep tires that have tread on then and good brake pads.  Always run the correct tire pressure and check your tires for nails regularly.  Have your bike serviced at the correct intervals by a trained service technican.  

Have fun riding! I remember the day I got my first bike and simply road it back and forth in the driveway until I stopped killing it.  It's how I learned to drive a clutch.  Keep the shinny side up!


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh! And currently I own three Harley's.  A hotrod 96' 1200 Sportster, a 2000 Roadking and a 2004 Roadglide.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Jan 24, 2007)

JasonASmith said:


> No your not, we just aren't ready for a Harley yet, monetarily and mentally...I like to go fast, corner hard, stop on a dime, and be comfortable doing it, and the Honda does it for me everytime...
> I'm sure as I get older, I'll slow down and go for an Electra Glide or a Road Glide...Oh yeah, I don't have the accessorized fat woman on the back yet, either...Given the fact that history repeats itself, it will be another 5-10 years until that all-important accessory presents itself...


 
Not all Hog are for haulin' hogs.  FLH may stand for FAT LADY HAULER but my Sporty is fast enough to peel your skin off.  I may not be hitting 160mph but I'm getting to 130 faster than you can say XL!


----------



## Drac (Jan 24, 2007)

CTKempo Todd said:


> "Harley" guys..
> I really want help in understanding and do not want to sound judgemental so hear me out and give me your take..
> 
> When I approach the motorcyle on its merits and you look around the market..How can you say that Harley's are best??
> ...


 
I think RESALE vale is a BIG consideration..Example: I purchased an 85 FLTHC fo $9965.00 I had it for 6 years and then traded it in on a newer model..They gave me $9900.00..Sitting there on the floor was a 2 year old "Winger" with EVERY optional part Honda make. I think they were asking $5,000.00 and it sat there..My 2 cents..Don't knock my wheeles and I won't knock yours .


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Jan 24, 2007)

CTKempo Todd said:


> "Harley" guys..
> I really want help in understanding and do not want to sound judgemental so hear me out and give me your take..
> 
> When I approach the motorcyle on its merits and you look around the market..How can you say that Harley's are best??
> ...


 

I agree brother.  Ride what ever makes you happy.   I can only say that I love Harleys for there low end tractor pulling power.  The lug of the engine at an idle that sounds like the beginnig drum solo from Hot For Teacher and pure damn sex appeal of black, chrome and leather.      I like that I'm riding somthing that my father, uncles and grandfather rode and that even though it's the same 45 degree v-twin design engine it's done nothing but improve the last 70 years or so.  I had some British engineers working for Lilly ask me once what it was about Harley that make them so great when technically they are so antiquated.  They told the truth about how the best changes Harleys had seen since the 70's were all upgrades stolen from Honda and Yamaha.  So why are they so awesome?
They're Harleys man.

But I love all bikes and will ride with anyone, anywhere, anytime.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Jan 24, 2007)

One more important tip for safe riding.  While riding in groups is probably safer than riding alone.  A lot of riders make the mistake of riding too close to other riders.  Riding Groups are very popular among the Harley riders and I've seen several beginer riders have accidents and cause other more experienced riders to have accidents while riding in tight groups.  Just always give yourself some room for error.


----------



## Carol (Jan 24, 2007)

CTKempo Todd said:


> "Harley" guys..
> I really want help in understanding and do not want to sound judgemental so hear me out and give me your take..


 
I don't ride but the way I see it...motorcycles are more about fun and coolness than anything else.   Yeah they have the side effect of having some practical uses but ...c'mon Todd, in our weather?   The only reason why someone would own a bike up here is because they WANT to.

So if someone rides because they want to...they are going to want to choose what they want to ride.  History, tradition, image, people to hang with...it all counts...and if someone has enough G's to drop on a bike, I don't see anything wrong with them getting the bike they want.  

Whether someone else agrees with their choice is irrelevant.


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Jan 24, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> I don't ride but the way I see it...motorcycles are more about fun and coolness than anything else. Yeah they have the side effect of having some practical uses but ...c'mon Todd, in our weather? The only reason why someone would own a bike up here is because they WANT to.
> 
> So if someone rides because they want to...they are going to want to choose what they want to ride. History, tradition, image, people to hang with...it all counts...and if someone has enough G's to drop on a bike, I don't see anything wrong with them getting the bike they want.
> 
> Whether someone else agrees with their choice is irrelevant.


 

Carol..
Absolutely agree with you..But I was afraid my post was going to be going here..

Ride what you want not matter how much it costs..YES absolutley..
Again I am not knocking anyone choosing a Harley at all..(they are beautiful bikes) But I am trying to understanding chossing Harley specifically on the merits..

Not because it makes me 'tuff' or cool or now I can 'hang in this club or that club' to that high school stuff..

I put a ton of miles on my ride. (>37K in a year and a half) ..and I continue to ride to work if the weather factors are in my favor including twice last week when it was 23 out..There is nothing better than seeing another rider out here this time of year..not matter what kind of bike it is..They get a big thumbs up from me!

And I do ride with whoever and with whatever you ride. I make no judgements..I am really trying to understand the psyche thats all.

Not trying to offend and if I did then I am sorry.


----------



## jim777 (Jan 24, 2007)

I have to say, the ABS brakes and Telelever forks on the BMWs are excellent. The telelever won't allow the front end to nose dive under heavy braking, and it works like a charm. As far as I can tell, BMW dealers will let you test ride anything they have gassed up, so everyone should go out and check one out, what the heck!   The Big Beemer is also quite a bit sportier than she looks, though not as sporty as a sport bike. Much sportier than a Wing, though.
That Night Rod Special looks like it would be a blast! That's the kind of bike I wouldn't mind adding to the stable.


----------



## JasonASmith (Jan 24, 2007)

When it comes down to it, I don't HATE Harleys; I really don't.
Hell, I've demoed a couple(My dad's Sportser 883 and an Electra Glide Classic from the local dealer), and I enjoyed the rides...
However, the prices are out of control.  For the cost of a Softail Standard you can get a fully-loaded Triumph Rocket 3, which you really can't compare with power-wise or comfort-wise(I demoed the Rocket too-AWESOME!) If Harley would drop their prices a bit, then it would make more sense to me to buy one...


----------



## Drac (Jan 25, 2007)

JasonASmith said:


> When it comes down to it, I don't HATE Harleys; I really don't.


 
I don't really hate Jappers either..A friend let me ride a KZ-1 that he had tricked..HAd it up to 125mph and STILL had throttle left, almost had a movement when I realized just haw fast I was going....It's a choice...


----------



## tradrockrat (Jan 25, 2007)

CTKempo Todd said:


> "Harley" guys..
> I really want help in understanding and do not want to sound judgemental so hear me out and give me your take..
> 
> When I approach the motorcyle on its merits and you look around the market..How can you say that Harley's are best??


 
What merits?  Some people want more than speed.  Some people want a bike that they can work on - it's part of the lifestyle and allure. 



> It feels (to me) that the Harley guys are SO blindly loyal (Incredible score for Harley Marketing) that no matter how good (OR BAD) the product is you'll buy it.


 
Have you EVER tried to have a conversation about bikes with a Goldwing owner?  Some people just get hooked on brand loyalty.  I'm not one of them.  I've owned 2 Hondas a Kawi and currently own a Yamer and a Harley.  Bar none the Harley is the best riding experience I've ever had.



> I mean some of the Harley's vibrate your eyeballs off, are air cooled, have poor brakes, performance is terrible, have this BIG 1450 CC motor that Harley guys are just so proud of that puts a WHOPPING what 75 horsepower?!..The motors redline at 5K..starts to break up like the space shuttle at around 95mph...and the bonus for all that technology is they are WAY MORE EXPENSIVE for (technically) less bike than what is offered by the Japanese (or Victory) manufacturers..


 
This is where we get ugly - you are flat out wrong.  Harleys are WAY better than people want to believe - the image most people hold is of those AMF days when parts were made on old machines with poor tolerances.  Those days are over.  My Harley came from the factory with dual front disk brakes. Red line is NOT 5000 rpm (ha!) and tracks straight as an arrow at 100+.  All for 5000 dollars (used 1200 Sporty).

a new RK goes for 18 G and sells used for...15 gs  how much are you gonna get back for your Honda?  2, 3 g's?  Not that that matters to me as I never sell my bikes - they're for life.

Are other machines better made?  Yes - Honda nad BMW make great bikes from an engineering standpoint. But there ain't much soul in 'em.  The Shadow I owned sucked, but never broke down.  It was boring.

where you have a point is in the air cooled engine - because of that they have to seriously "De-tune" the bikes to pass emission standards.  This is a wink wink thing between people who want the character of an aircooled twin and are willing to pay the cost to have the engine brought to life after the purchase.  It's rediculous on the face of it (buy a bike that gets 80 ponies and then pay money to make it run?!?!) but we all know it going in.



> And then the other 'Harley' thing is customizing and 'making it your own' (I though that was called paying for it). I went to Laconia Bike week once and I have to be honest..All these "custom" Harley's ALL LOOKED THE SAME!!?? triple trees...seats..rims....etc...all of it..
> And 3/4 of these guys pull them on trailers, ride a mile down the street to STARE At them..WTF????


 
Those aren't Harley guys.  Those are "enthusiasts" who want their toys.  And more power to them.  They know what they want and they get it.  who are we to judge them?  And lets face it - Bikes are toys whether you want to admit it or not.  They mean a whole lot more to me than that, but it doesn't change the fact that 99 percent of ALL motorcycles are bought as recreational vehicals.

Have you ever painted your house, decorated the walls or bought new furniture?  Or did you just leave it as is?  My bike is as important as my house and it is MINE.  I want it to reflect that.  I bobbed my Magna too and replaced those stupid fugly turn signals on my Yamaha with aftermarket lights.  I like what I like



> I mean honestly WHAT GIVES???
> I really want some insight. Please help me understand.
> Don't take my post as Harley Vs. "X" or Harley bashing. That is not what it is intended at all.


 
none taken, but your post IS a little harsh and biased.



> I want to know what makes a Harley guy buy a Harley without hearing the reasoning that 'hey its a Harley' because to me that is no reason..


 
I buy it because Bikes are more than a conveyance.  They are more than a mode of transportation, and they are more than the sum of their parts.  And no other bike in the world has the character and soul of a Harley.  The experience of riding my Harley is better than the following bikes I've been on:

Honda:
Shadow
84 Magna

Triumph:
72 tiger (close second place!)

Norton (can't remember the year - late 70's)

Kawi:
Ninja EX500
Ninja 600
Ninja 100
440 LTD

Yamaha:
VFW
78 SR500 (currently my other ride)

BMW:
650
R1100

ducati:
916SS (what a machine!)

EDIT:  Forgot that I rode one of those monster Hyabusas!  Damn that thing is scary!




> Thanks all and I agree with what someone else said. Ride what you love and the bottom line is 2 wheels are better than 4 no matter what the name on the tank is.


 
That was me... 



> Be safe out there.


you too.


----------



## tradrockrat (Jan 25, 2007)

Here's a quote fro Michael Lock (CEO of Ducatti) that pretty much sums up my belief on why Harleys are so sought after as well.



> My first question for Lock concerns consumer choice: When a rider decides to purchase a motorcycle, why would he or she go to a Ducati dealer when it's possible to find an inexpensive, mass-produced Japanese motorcycle that has -- on the surface, at least -- similar specs?
> 
> His response is hard to refute. "People don't buy motorcycles for rational reasons. You can take the subway, it's probably quicker to get uptown ... and probably safer than a motorcycle. But actually, the safest thing of all would be to stay at home, and then no one has a life," Lock reasons.
> It's Lock's belief that his company's motorcycles offer an emotional pull on riders, something unique to European motorcycles and Ducati in particular that competitors simply cannot match. "It verges on the irrational. I think there's no easier way of putting it than that. It's an emotional decision rather than a practical one," Lock says.


 
http://www.thestreet.com/_yahoo/funds/toponepercent/10332927.html

Substitute Harley for Ducatti and you have a real good idea of what I mean


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 25, 2007)

Drac said:


> I don't really hate Jappers either..A friend let me ride a KZ-1 that he had tricked..HAd it up to 125mph and STILL had throttle left, almost had a movement when I realized just haw fast I was going....It's a choice...




It is a choice. I am not the normal size and one would think being a larger guy I would be more comfortable on a Harley. Well after sitting on a Fatboy and the Hondar Shadow Sabre, the Seat hieght to Peg is taller on the Honda, and it fits me more comfortable. I knew if I was to enjoy the ride it should be comfortable.  To me it was a bonus that it was over 50% cheaper (* once you add sticker prices with all the standrad add-ons one gets *). I was willing to pay the price no problem assuming it fit me and I enjoyed it.   

I ride with my friends who have Harleys, and my black Sabre with the chrome looks nice, and one of my friends has a Hand painted Aniversary Edition Screaming Eagle and people will walk up to us (* Assuming the noise came from my bike and not his *) and say Nice Harley or Nice Bike, and then they will see the Honda on the side and then look at his bike, and I say " I mean his bike is a nice Bike." I just smile and say "Yes his is a real nice bike."


----------

